# Topics > Conversational AI > APIs (application programming interfaces) >  Google Voice Actions, third-party software developer apis for Google Assistant, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - developers.google.com/actions

developers.google.com/voice-actions

console.actions.google.com

"Actions on Google" on Wikipedia

Google Assistant, intelligent personal assistant

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant will open up to developers in December with 'Actions on Google'"

by Paul Miller
October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Actions on Google: Building Apps for Assistant

Published on May 17, 2017




> Apps for Assistant are an exciting new way to interact with your users through the Google Assistant. They provide a conversational interface between you and your user, and they are super simple to build with API.AI. You can build all sorts of Assistant apps, from games and services, to smart home automation.
> 
> API.AI is a developer platform for building conversational experiences. It is also the easiest way to build apps for Assistant. The platform provides Natural Language Understanding (NLU) tools for developers to design unique conversation scenarios, define corresponding actions and analyze interactions with users.
> 
> Using API.AI is easy. You can get a free developer account on the API.AI website and start using the console to build and test out your conversational interactions and dialogue flow. Once you have built your Assistant app, you can integrate it into Actions on Google and submit it for approval.

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Actions on Google' lets app developers work inside Assistant"
Now, third parties like Panera Bread can use Google's AI app to take your order.

by Richard Lawler
May 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Actions on Google: Internationalization

Published on Nov 15, 2017




> Wayne Piekarski introduces how to handle different languages and locales with Actions on Google, for the Google Assistant. Developers can support multiple languages in the same Dialogflow projects, and customize apps to support many languages while being available only in specified locations.

----------


## Airicist

Build an app for the Google Assistant with templates and no code

Published on Nov 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Actions for your Google Assistant

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> The Google Assistant is the simplest way to get things done. And we're introducing a new way to to talk about all the things it can do: Actions. And all in all, there are more than 1 million Actions you can take with your Assistant. It’s your own personal Google, always ready to help.

----------


## Airicist

Foodies: Introducing Actions for your Google Assistant

Published on Jan 10, 2018




> The Google Assistant has over 1 million Actions to help you with your nom noms.

----------


## Airicist

What are Actions on Google (Assistant on Air)

Published on Mar 21, 2019




> In the first episode of Assistant on Air, Luke Davis and guest Jessica Dene Early-Cha introduce the concept of Actions on Google, and talk about common terminology.

----------

